

VC Firm Disguises Itself as a Charity - bhartzer
https://plus.google.com/+DavidDanielsSEO/posts/9vLJ4DwCHCL

======
msie
Link to the real article without all the hate:
[http://hcrenewal.blogspot.ca/2013/06/is-cystic-fibrosis-
foun...](http://hcrenewal.blogspot.ca/2013/06/is-cystic-fibrosis-foundation-
charity.html)

------
swamp40
_> > Below is a list of people and companies that can go fuck themselves:_

Tell us how you really feel!

